
Making Something From Nothing - prakash
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/01/making-somethin.html
======
pg
Art is a good example of pure wealth creation, but in his examples the numbers
are misleading. At the high end, art prices are driven mainly by brand and
scarcity. There is only room in people's minds for a limited number of famous
artists; rich boneheads want to buy the work of whoever's famous; more rich
boneheads than famous artists; pipe through law of supply and demand; result:
prices are outliers.

